# Wireless



## kellermike (Dec 5, 2011)

Any word if dish will ever go wireless with their receivers like AT&T did?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

kellermike said:


> Any word if dish will ever go wireless with their receivers like AT&T did?


All of the VIP series receivers except the VIP 222 can have an optional wifi adapter connected to them. The 411 model can as well.

All VIP series receivers are also homeplug compatible.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

That's not what he's talking about. AT&T Uverse is now advertising a receiver that only needs a power plug connection - no cable whatsoever. I'm assuming there's a main unit installed somewhere, and sets up a dedicated wifi to feed all additional receivers.

And I don't see it coming anytime soon, since the next series (XiP) is still wired.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Wi-fi is too hit and miss. It also doesn't play well in crowded living conditions (apartments, condos).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

gtal98 said:


> That's not what he's talking about. AT&T Uverse is now advertising a receiver that only needs a power plug connection - no cable whatsoever. I'm assuming there's a main unit installed somewhere, and sets up a dedicated wifi to feed all additional receivers.
> 
> And I don't see it coming anytime soon, since the next series (XiP) is still wired.


Their wired stuff barely works right, heaven forbib they try to go wireless with it. I had two buddies that tried it because "it was too good an offer to pass up", both came back to Direct.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

IMHO wireless is only for convenience. If you want reliability you have to be wired. LG tvs experimented with wireless to their tvs from an audio video box.There was talk and even some production. It must have been pulled and they dont talk about it anymore.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Yet we have all these wireless phone companies, wireless internet, etc. Maybe Dish and DirectV just don't want to invest the time and monies developing a good wireless system. We now have Bluray players and TV's with wireless connections. So lets not just say wifi is not reliable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave said:


> Yet we have all these wireless phone companies, wireless internet, etc. Maybe Dish and DirectV just don't want to invest the time and monies developing a good wireless system.


Both DISH Network and DIRECTV are pursuing wireless Internet. DISH is going after it much harder in the US market while DIRECTV Latin America, through their Sky Brazil subsidiary, just opened up for 4G LTE broadband business in Brasilia.


> We now have Bluray players and TV's with wireless connections. So lets not just say wifi is not reliable.


It is important not to lump Wi-fi, Wi-Max and wireless phone all in the same category. At the same time, I challenge wireless phone users to compare their call quality to those of the old fashioned POTS land line connection.

It is also important to look at your living situation and decide if your RF spectrum is already crowded. If you try to set up Wi-fi where many Wi-fi installations already exist, it is quite likely that you're not going to get very good service.

People put up with marginal Wi-fi because it is still faster than their Internet connection but as broadband gets faster, it may begin to outpace what the unwired technology can provide. Web browsing in general doesn't demand smooth streaming but watching television on a 50"+ screen certainly does.


----------

